# Basement Window Flashing



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

You have a picture? 

Call you really have to kind of monkey up and install into a solid masonry wall to make it leak.


----------



## AlphaPilot (Aug 6, 2012)

I can get one tomorrow perhaps. I am just wondering if I should install flashing tape over the window flange (like what you normally do on standard timber frame walls when installing windows) when working with the windows for a basement walkout wall - concrete...which doesn't get to have siding cover the flashing tape up.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

No need when the wall you are caulking/trimming it out is the structural wall and exterior cladding in the same breath.


----------



## AlphaPilot (Aug 6, 2012)

Well I know that just the window flange covering the P.T. Window buck and butted up against the concrete foundation will not look finished, and will lead to water intrusion if left unsealed/uncovered. So if I were to install Grace Vycor flashing tape over the window flanges and adhere it to the concrete foundation, that may keep it air and water tight for the duration of the adhesive. My idea was to come along and do a skim/parge coat over that tape to get it completely covered and durable from mother nature. Just wanting to know if this is flawed thinking, or if there is a common practice when installing windows on walkout basement walls besides just installing siding and j-channel around the windows over the concrete foundation.


----------

